# My Kor'Sarro Khan Conversion



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

Just wanted to share. It is unpainted, but let me know what you think. The last pic is the paint scheme I plan to use for my army, loosely based on the White Templars (being a nilla codex based Templar looking army).


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

i am unsure about the paint scheme myself, but that could just be me.

I also have a thing about the guy on the bike, his head doesnt seem to suit the pose he has, dont know what it is exactly but it just looks kinda weird to me


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats an awesome conversion Siphon. I don't think i've seen anyone else try to do Khan. Nice work, plus rep from me.k:

(The head does look a little small, but it's next to a big fur coat.)


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think its the head and its relation to how the arm is placed. It seems like he is about to swing and something, but not wanting to look at it at the same time. Also are the shoulder pads suppose to be that low.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

the arm gripping the bike doesnt look to be in the right place.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i think that the problem that everyone has notice, but isn't quite sure how to articulate, is that you've used Inquisitor Coteaz torso (which is very cool), but failed to ensure that his shoulders meet up correctly with the new SM arms you've given him. its understandable, because to do it propperly is a lot of hard work hacking and chopping and would require a huge amount of greenstuff to make the transitions smooth. sadly though not doing it has make your model look rather oddly shaped.

its a shame, because the idea for the conversion is very good.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I agree... it would seem natural to me that he would be looking along the sword edge.
The right shoulder pad looks to be falling off... unsure if this is because it is falling off or because it just wont fit with the edges of the fur coat.

Anyways... model looks very cool, would love to see a fully painted pic


----------

